# older western plow seems to wobble alot



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

like i've said before in previous post. i am new to the plow thing this year, so hopefully this is not a stupid question, but just don't seem right. i have an older western plow style and when i have it raised up u can lift up on the end and rock it back in forth to much. seems like it should be alot stiffer. any feedback would be great. not sure if i need a new pivot bolt or that is the way it should be.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

new pivot bolt time.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Make sure the pivot bolt is tight and not worn out or slotted with wear. Grease all the wear areas on the horizontal parts that rub together. Tighten the ram bolts too, make sure they are not bent, are right size and not cracked. The mounting horn pins may not be the right size. Someone may have used small trailer hitch pins instead of the Western's.


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

I had the exact same problem when I started plowing a few years ago, and I found out that it was the pivot pin. I had to find out the hard way though when it snapped in the middle of a parking lot. Definately not something to take lightly.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for the input. going to go buy one friday and replace it.


----------



## Snowbully (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree, check your pivot bolt. I had the same problem. I got a new one, it also came with a short sleeve spacer and a short little western locknut. It was only about $5 so I bought a spare. 
Might as well check all the bolts while your'e at it.
I ended up changing every bolt on my plow, even found some were installed wrong, all had wear. Check all holes for being egged out or for any cracks. When replacing bolts, make sure bolts have a long enough shank to pass fully through mounting holes. That way it will prevent wear on the bolt's threads. I used grade 8 but found most were originally grade 5. Use antisieze.!!!
Replace the chain bolt, and buy a spare. Cheap insurance.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You can buy grade 8 bolts at industrial supply places. They are real cheap compared to what an official plow supply place will charge you. Always try to use grade 8 bolts on any plow bolt. Buy extras and throw in a 5 gallon bucket. It will save you at 3 am some night.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

when checking for some of the suggested problems, lift the plow up, then grab one end of it and "rattle" it back and forth. Watch to see where it is moving the most. Agreed, start with the center pivot pin...probably time any way for it. But also watch the other mentioned areas. Also check for loose bolts on the truck's undercarriage.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Check all the bolts on your mounts and plow through the season. You would be surprised how loose stuff can become. Pre-storm checks should include all bolts on the plow and mount. Fluids for the brakes,axles, engine and transmission


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

Top the A-frame pivit pin area is not that thick, likes to egg out there and breaks, requires some welding to repair.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i would suggest using grade 5 bolts only on your plow. that's what comes from the manufacturer for a reason. care to ask why?


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

no lead;899283 said:


> i would suggest using grade 5 bolts only on your plow. that's what comes from the manufacturer for a reason. care to ask why?


better the bolt to give and break then the frame?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

that is correct. not only that though. a grade 8 bolt bolted to several pieces of metal that pivot will act as a file of sorts. the non hardened a frame and quadrant will wear away from the bolt, making the holes larger.

i know some people would only run grade 8. those are the guys that buy new a frames and quads. then tell me how sitty the plow is.


----------



## Clevername (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Western Unimount....

What is considered acceptable "wobble" up and down?

Obviously the plow will "wobble" up and down on the ends a "little" simply due to the construction and function....

My Pivot Bolt appears to be tight with no "issues". I am just wondering if there is a good way to "measure" the amount of wobble that one shoudl have. I guess I should just check out a few other plows in the area as I run across them to get an idea...


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

tighten yours with an impact as tight as it will go. back off 1/4 turn and go.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You need some slop in it, so it does" float" when plowing. Your going to have some slop in the ram bolts and pins.


----------

